# Custom Apex C with Wavecor mid and LDW7 woofers



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

I had a customer contact me about a center channel.With his current main speakers being the Lambda plus line array which use 8 WR125ST plus 6 Aurum Cantus ribbons sitting on top of a pair of 8" woofers.These line arrays I did for Bob and we took to RMAF in 2004.
Bob sold the line arrays and I have been working with the customer to build a center channel..AS I no longer have my wood shop and sold off all my tools in 2009.This means have to re tool for odd jobs.Normally I only do test cabinets, that is all I have time for now adays.But this customer wants me to build the center and match the Sapele veneer on the line arrays.With that I took the challenge but also let the time frame account for limited time I have in the progress.
The Center channel is based on my Apex C which was first designed with Dan Wiggins at Adire with Extremis woofers a pair of WR125S and my ribbon RA104.5 from Aurum Cantus.This center later changed to use the FR125S for mid woofers matched with SDX7 woofers.
Original APEX C in the old Adire show room.









My old cabinet plan for the Apex C which can be front or rear slot port.If rear slot porting just center the driver layout.I am making many changes to this design from the original, this just gives you a little insight.









Below you can see the Original Apex C in the front and the line arrays I am speaking of which my customer has purchased from Bob in the back ground










Side view of the array when I was building them.This photo the veneer I will be applying to the new center channel to match it.










Drivers used for this project are 
RT2 ribbon tweeter New from CSS
2 Wavecor 120 midranges
2LDW7 woofers 
Ok the center is in progress cut out for mid woofer 4" ID test boards to make sure of driver fit.:clap:










3/8" rab bit 









test fit for flushmount









OK rear view of double thick .75" baffles
round over on the rear right now is only .75" must go get a larger round over bit today









More to follow


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Some progress
test fit mid woofer









test fit tweeter









rough lay out









MTM cabinet angled 20 degrees









MTM cabinet side walls with cut out for rear area open









braces cut out with 3/16 round over 









Slot port installed on one end install second port on other end also









brace locations marked out 









MTM cabinet assembly one side to angled piece 









MTM cabinet assembled with both sides









add braces between MTM cabinet and slot port

















top view of cabinet with all braces and slot ports 










Assembled cabinet compared to PE .5cft cabinet V2 speaker









Full assembled down for 50-60 hrs of break in before crossover design


----------



## Vin Vendel (May 17, 2011)

Nice keep up the good work.


----------



## dboomere (Dec 2, 2011)

Are you pleased with that RT2 ribbon tweeter. Been thinking about using them for a project.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes very good.I will be working on some measurements for the RT2 for Bob all measurments will come from different baffle widths which is a good thing.Shows how it measures.The rest of tests will come from Red Rock.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Final design 0 to 40 off axis horizontally 









Now for those interested in the VERTICAL response of the this design.
20 and 45 off axis Vertical.With the center channel to be 45 off axis vertical you would have to be standing 2.5 ft in front of the speaker.With this measurement the mic was at the height of 48" off the floor at the 2.5ft distance from the speaker.Another words not at all practical in the real world.
Off axis both vertical and horizontal is very very good response.










Crossover point


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Cutting veneer outside on a nice day.










The back ready for veneer slot ports cut with the terminal plate cut 










Marking center of cabinet with veneer to match grain across the cabinet from the front to the back.The grain will flow across the front top to the back.










Contact cement I use these rollers with a dollar store tray and roller handle. use it once when doing a long veneer project I place the tray and roller in a bag to keep it from drying out.










I dry iron my veneer. With this I apply the contact on all pieces of cut veneer then apply the contact to the cabinet side i am working on first.I work from the back to the front.
Once the cabinet is dry 100% as well as the veneer and I mean the contact cement 100% dry.









I then place and line up the veneer then iron on the veneer from the center out.









Finished ready for a few days rest then off to get some lacquer.


----------

